# Cole and Bella



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

8) On my computer!! Got some pics up!! How exciting!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

More!! 

Sorry...you may get sick of my pictures but I love sharing and looking at pics! It's best part!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Don't apologise for your pictures, they are beautiful...you can never have enough photo's.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I love them!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

beautiful pair, we never tire of pics ;D


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks!! Someone once asked if they were from the same litter!! 


8) That was a weird day...haha


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Cole and Bella*



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> Thanks!! Someone once asked if they were from the same litter!!
> 
> 
> 8) That was a weird day...haha


My neighbor has a pair of dogs that are litter mates and they look nothing alike. Size, color, shape all totally opposite. Apparently, he told me that the mother can be impregnated by more than one male per litter. Who knew?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh wow. You learn something new everyday! 

Lots of people don't know that Bella is a Doberman since she isn't cut or taped. They think she's a **** hound. Or lab mix. My mom gets so mad haha!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Awww... your pups are gorgeous! Love all the pictures!

That's hilarious about someone asking if they were littermates. People ask the weirdest things. Once, my friend's Boxer was playing with a Boston Terrier and this guy walking by asked if they were sisters lol.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely pics, we go out walking with a friend who has a 2 year old Rhodesian ridgeback and are always getting asked if Bella is one of Lexi's puppy's. Lexi is huge compared to Bella and much lighter in colour. We have just had another Vizsla move onto our estate, haven't had chance to say hello yet. Looking forward to it when I can as there are only a few round here


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks!

littlelulu, Boston terrier and Vizsla sisters? Haha I just think some people have no idea about distinctions in breeds. (markings, body shape, ears and head shape...etc.) lol 

Angie NG, Rhodesian Ridgebacks are beautiful as well, I can understand that comparison  I saw a Vizsla at the park a few weeks ago and I was sooo excited to meet someone else with one. You guys will have a LOT to talk about when you finally meet. Maybe they will join your walk sessions! The more the merrier! Haha I would love to hear how it goes when you do meet


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Lexi is very similar as she has the same colour nose as a Vizsla, Rhodesian ridgebacks often have a liver nose. We have 2 Vizsla's here already and meet up a couple of times a week if possible. Bella loves it, she is completely different with them than she is with other dogs. Almost like she knows she is the same as them


----------

